# Odin mini 75c



## Marcelle Brand (29/6/20)

Will any of our local vender stock these anytime soon?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klipdrifter (6/7/20)

I also want to know


----------



## Akil (6/7/20)

Following


----------



## M.Adhir (6/7/20)

Very afraid of seeing the price when it lands in SA. 

Nearly ordered two on Saturday but then wasn't sure about the battery door and figured spending over 2000 bucks each ex shipping might be a dud move.
Hopefully I'm wrong and the door is good and I can order one then.


----------



## Marcelle Brand (6/7/20)

I pulled the trigger last week and my one is on its way to SA, actually seems that it arrived in JHB earlier today. Agree with you on the battery door so we will have to see how it go’s, however it doesnt seem that the battery door is a major concern based on the 1 or 2 reviews on the device I could find online it seems that the reviewers are pretty happy with the battery door though.


----------



## M.Adhir (6/7/20)

Marcelle Brand said:


> I pulled the trigger last week and my one is on its way to SA, actually seems that it arrived in JHB earlier today. Agree with you on the battery door so we will have to see how it go’s, however it doesnt seem that the battery door is a major concern based on the 1 or 2 reviews on the device I could find online it seems that the reviewers are pretty happy with the battery door though.



Where'd you get from?
Is see DNA has extended their 15% off so maybe imma go shopping tonight

Now, Gunmetal or Silver, that is the bigger question


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Where'd you get from?
> Is see DNA has extended their 15% off so maybe imma go shopping tonight
> 
> Now, Gunmetal or Silver, that is the bigger question


Black


----------



## Marcelle Brand (6/7/20)

Brushed silver


----------



## M.Adhir (6/7/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Black


I'm torn between the black and silver now. And buying both should not be in my vocabulary at the moment.

Gunmetal seems a bit too bronzy on closer inspection so that idea is out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I'm torn between the black and silver now. And buying both should not be in my vocabulary at the moment.
> 
> Gunmetal seems a bit too bronzy on closer inspection so that idea is out


its difficult.... silver and black then


----------

